# Goin blind kinda sucks



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been painting so Lomg and repeated so many of our repetitive tasks so many times. I can do em to some extent in the dark. But little by little. It happened. I need these. Sucks. Far away I can see fine. It's the arm length where it's blurry. Well. I work mostly at arm length. 

I got like a six pack case of these. Like $10 bucks or so. Nominal. When I finally went to the eye doctor the pair he charged my insurance a couple a Hun for are no better. Actually I like the cheap o's better. 

I gave just a very little thought to it and didn't and Probly wont follow up. LASIK. Anybody have it done? Does it even apply for near sighteness or whatever, the getting older eyes? EEh. Unesessary risk anyway IMO. With all the 'old heads' on the forum. I'm not the first one on here to not be able to see like I used to without help. 

Comments. Suggestions. Tips. Tools. The worst thing. I just hate to have to put em on. Vanity? I dunno. Maybe. I can read a liscence plate 100 yds away still. But to work at my arms length I got to now where this apperatus or risk my reputation. Whatever....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like these, but they keep slipping off my snout when I'm painting baseboards.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah, you get into your 50's and everything starts to pack it in.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've worn glasses since I was in high school, so it's not a big deal for me. But I've been noticing that my close up vision (with glasses) isn't what it used to be. It's been about two years since my last eye exam and I suspect I'm going to need bifocals.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I only have vision problems after a few drinks :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If anybody cares. I didn't know. From the eye doctor-my far away vision is fine. Better than most people even. I'm 45. He says if it is this good still at my age it will not ever go bad. I'll never need glasses for far away in other words. The close up will get worse and worse however.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> If anybody cares. I didn't know. From the eye doctor-my far away vision is fine. Better than most people even. I'm 45. He says if it is this good still at my age it will not ever go bad. I'll never need glasses for far away in other words. The close up will get worse and worse however.


Your situation is similar to mine Oden. It was almost over night when I lost my very clear near vision at around 48 years of age. Up until then, I could practically see the molecules in paint film.

What I noticed first, was that when I was focused on something far away, then tried to read something close, there was a lag time in the lens adjustment. Eventually, everything stayed blurry, and i needed reading glasses. Now, every thing's getting out of wack, and I'm afraid I'll have to get a prescription for bifocals. Fortunately, I have good vision care through my employer.

BTW, I was told to stay clear of laser surgery. I just took it as an opinion.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

So you're saying as a single man you might sway your standards after a libation or 2 regardless of the health of your eyesight ? arty:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Your situation is similar to mine Oden. It was almost over night when I lost my very clear near vision at around 48 years of age. Up until then, I could practically see the molecules in paint film. What I noticed first, was that when I was focused on something far away, then tried to read something close, there was a lag time in the lens adjustment. Eventually, everything stayed blurry, and i needed reading glasses. Now, every thing's getting out of wack, and I'm afraid I'll have to get a prescription for bifocals. Fortunately, I have good vision care through my employer. BTW, I was told to stay clear of laser surgery. I just took it as an opinion.


Yeh LASIK, laser I don't think so. I'm keeping my herniated disks too. Same reasoning. The consequences of a misshap of some sort arent IMO worth the risk. However small that risk. I'm staying 'factory' long as possible. Ride it till the wheels come off.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 26397
> 
> 
> I've been painting so Lomg and repeated so many of our repetitive tasks so many times. I can do em to some extent in the dark. But little by little. It happened. I need these. Sucks. Far away I can see fine. It's the arm length where it's blurry. Well. I work mostly at arm length.
> ...


Buddy I feel your pain. Presbyopia is what it is called. And laser surgery does not correct it anyway. I wore corrective lenses for nearsightedness ans astygmatism since third grade. Around 45 i had enough and got the lasix laser surgery. A good thing. One of the best things i ever spent money on. Freedom from glasses. I did not have to reach for my glasses first thing in the morning. And dread dealing with contacts. As you guys know is a real bummer when you spray. 
He warned me so I was not totally surprised when a few years after I started needed reading glasses. So freedom from glasses turned into a slave to dollar store readers. lol. I lose them everywhere now. Almost every day. Its a joke. I lose them in my yard. in my van. I have even lost them on my head. And a week later I find two pairs. 

ps News yesterday. They are currently testing another lense inserted in surgery to fix the problem without interferring with distance sight. What will they call it? Bisix. I cant wait to have bisixual surgery. LOL!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

not only are glasses a PITA, but keeping them CLEAN while you work is a bitch.

I was blessed with decent sight (not perfect, but decent) until my forties. Now I need 'em to hang, for 18" to 24". 

I also need distance ones for TV and driving, otherwise I just do without. The other day I was walking the city and needed the glasses to see street signs, but it was pouring rain with a strong wind. WHY hasn't someone invented WIPERS for glasses???


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

BCG's with middle of the road lenses. Solvent resistant. Takes a lot to scratch them, and chicks dig 'em.

3 bucks for the frames, 10 for the lenses. Prescription.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Csheils said:


> BCG's with middle of the road lenses. Solvent resistant. Takes a lot to scratch them, and chicks dig 'em.
> 
> 3 bucks for the frames, 10 for the lenses. Prescription.
> 
> ...


so if chicks dig 'em, HOW are they BCG's ???!!!???


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

My bad. RPG's.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

For those of you considering bifocals, I have one suggestion for work: get a separate pair of single-vision glasses with the "close" prescription. The reason, you can't count on your close work being low and directly in front of you, as you can when you're reading.

I've known some guys who had trifocals with only two prescriptions. Top to bottom, they were near-far-near. They were chemists, but they called that style of glasses "paperhangers' glasses".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Csheils said:


> My bad. RPG's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


STILL, Rut Prevention Glasses

:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> For those of you considering bifocals, I have one suggestion for work: get a separate pair of single-vision glasses with the "close" prescription. The reason, you can't count on your close work being low and directly in front of you, as you can when you're reading.
> 
> I've known some guys who had trifocals with only two prescriptions. Top to bottom, they were near-far-near. They were chemists, but they called that style of glasses "paperhangers' glasses".


What I need is bi-focals with the far on the bottom, so I can see the ladder steps or the stairs.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

The word I'm thinking of is more law and order SVU, and less paint talk family friendly. Either way the glasses are cuffing ugly. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> What I need is bi-focals with the far on the bottom, so I can see the ladder steps or the stairs.


The paperhanger with whom I worked for years always climbed ladders backwards.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've worn glasses since I was in high school, so it's not a big deal for me. But I've been noticing that my close up vision (with glasses) isn't what it used to be. It's been about two years since my last eye exam and I suspect I'm going to need bifocals.


you do


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Csheils said:


> The word I'm thinking of is more law and order SVU, and less paint talk family friendly. Either way the glasses are cuffing ugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


I remember you posted about those military issued glasses before. I had never heard of them but looked them up. I think they would be perfect for me. Currently, my wife buys the little six packs of reading glasses that are designed for women, or very old men. 

I'm going for the Clark Kents!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Csheils said:


> The word I'm thinking of is more law and order SVU, and less paint talk family friendly. Either way the glasses are cuffing ugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


You mean RPG's?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Csheils said:


> My bad. RPG's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


These...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don' know, SOME people look hot in them


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I don' know, SOME people look hot in them


Be still my heart :yes:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I skipped a prescription 2 year ago....and just recently had my 4 year old ones upgraded to the new prescription. I have one eye that does not focus as quick as the other and I need it for seeing at long distance....especially for driving and viewing the TV . I cannot read with them on . I bought 3 pairs ...2 sunglasses and 1 regular set cost me 330 . . I use one pair of sunglasses on the golf course and one for driving . They come from China and the damn screws keep falling out...garbage compared to the last ones I had . Hopefully they have then fixed this time as I made my 3rd trip back .


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

playedout6 said:


> I skipped a prescription 2 year ago....and just recently had my 4 year old ones upgraded to the new prescription. I have one eye that does not focus as quick as the other and I need it for seeing at long distance....especially for driving and viewing the TV . I cannot read with them on . I bought 3 pairs ...2 sunglasses and 1 regular set cost me 330 . . I use one pair of sunglasses on the golf course and one for driving . They come from China and the damn screws keep falling out...garbage compared to the last ones I had . Hopefully they have then fixed this time as I made my 3rd trip back .


a drop of super glue on the screw works great.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to admit I think I may need glasses for nighttime. I see great during the day but at night shadows and glare are a bitch.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have to admit I think I may need glasses for nighttime. I see great during the day but at night shadows and glare are a bitch.


Even with glasses that correct astigmatism and nearsightedness (neither exceptionally severe), my night time driving is getting less pleasant due to all the glare. Sometimes I actually take my glasses off because there is less "starring" of the lights.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I have to admit I think I may need glasses for nighttime. I see great during the day but at night shadows and glare are a bitch.


Getting old is not for sissies. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

not to be a bummer but
Signs and symptoms of cataracts include:


Clouded, blurred or dim vision. 
Increasing difficulty with vision at night. 
Sensitivity to light and glare. 
Seeing "halos" around lights. 
Frequent changes in eyeglass or contact lens prescription. 
Fading or yellowing of colors. 
Double vision in a single eye.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> not to be a bummer but
> Signs and symptoms of cataracts include:
> 
> 
> ...


Chrisn, you're a braver man than I. I was tempted to point that out for some of our older memberswhistling2, but decided better of it. 

I'm trying to get mine taken care of during the last week of March, 2015. I'm looking forward to being able to read the road signs again, and to avoid those blobs in the road, I forget what you call them. Now I remember...pedestrians.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Chrisn, you're a braver man than I. I was tempted to point that out for some of our older memberswhistling2, but decided better of it.
> 
> I'm trying to get mine taken care of during the last week of March, 2015. I'm looking forward to being able to read the road signs again, and to avoid those blobs in the road, I forget what you call them. Now I remember...pedestrians.


I only know from experience, one eye fixed last year, but apparently the other one is OK for now( just got back from the eye doc last week)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I only know from experience, one eye fixed last year, but apparently the other one is OK for now( just got back from the eye doc last week)


My "other one" hasn't been any good for 60+ years, so I don't think I'll bother with it. I realized there was an issue when I realized that my "bad eye" had become the good one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> not to be a bummer but
> Signs and symptoms of cataracts include:
> 
> 
> ...


Most of this list happens when I do drugs or drink way way to much :whistling2::jester:


----------

